
Did Coronavirus Leak from Lab? Experts Disagree - akvadrako
https://thebulletin.org/2020/03/experts-know-the-new-coronavirus-is-not-a-bioweapon-they-disagree-on-whether-it-could-have-leaked-from-a-research-lab/
======
ggm
The article needs to be read. "Experts disagree" is a palimpsest of what it
actually says. Experts say it's hugely unhelpful to run this story is what it
also says.

